# Robin fender



## 2speed (Jun 23, 2013)

Well for the last 3 weeks ive been runnin around bendin beatin miggin tryin to get this robin front fender on the up side.well thanks to shawn sweeney and alot of hard work we are about there.shawn was kind enough to pull the fenders off his original 38 robin so he could make some templates,alot of measurements and some good pics.well here it is.just alittle more rollin on the edges and the gusset under the fork and i think we got it.i have a rear one but i think i will have to build a new one since this one turned out so good.thanks shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Great job Jerry! That is going to be one sweet Robin. I still owe you a couple pics--sometimes I need my memory jogged! I'll try to get to it tonight. V/r Shawn


----------



## 41rollfast (Jun 23, 2013)

*Wow*

What an amazing job!!!!!
Are you going to be producing and selling these???


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2013)

41rollfast said:


> What an amazing job!!!!!
> Are you going to be producing and selling these???




He already had the front part of the fender and even at that the labor to produce this would probably be on par or exceed the cost of finding one--unless he works really cheap! V/r Shawn


----------



## 2speed (Jun 23, 2013)

*Fender*



41rollfast said:


> what an amazing job!!!!!
> Are you going to be producing and selling these???




hell no.probably wont live long enough to make another one


----------



## 2speed (Jun 23, 2013)

*Fender*



freqman1 said:


> he already had the front part of the fender and even at that the labor to produce this would probably be on par or exceed the cost of finding one--unless he works really cheap! V/r shawn




you know thats right shawn.we were workin at a shop with pipe benders 3 kinds of english type wheels, a metal shinker,a metal streacher,bead rollers,tig and mig welders, and two types of power hammers.and yes they could be made at about what you should be able to talk someone out of thiers for.i just got tired of lookin.hey shawn iam almost thru with the light and horn mount.thanks for the pics.


----------

